# Michelins 20% off each set of 4 from the 14th



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

COSTCO promotion. If you're not a member there's bound to be a friend who is?
A timely promotion as my new to me van has 7 years old tyres
4 Michelin 215 70 15 XC camping specific Agilis will now cost me £454 all in.

The normal VAN Agilis are only £10 per tyre cheaper before discount so not worth skimpin


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Goodyear wiper blades too*

At only £6.45 each  much better than the old stylee


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> COSTCO promotion. If you're not a member there's bound to be a friend who is?
> A timely promotion as my new to me van has 7 years old tyres
> 4 Michelin 215 70 15 XC camping specific Agilis will now cost me £454 all in.
> 
> The normal VAN Agilis are only £10 per tyre cheaper before discount so not worth skimpin


Is that including fitting and Vat?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

YES


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Where can you get them from ? what outlet? thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Any Costco store. They are members only by subscription but any member could buy them for you.
http://www.costco.co.uk/


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

20% off 4 tyre promotion is ON!! again. Ends 21st November.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*BUMP*

BUMP

It is winter !

TM


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

20% off 4 Michelins again at Costco

offer valid 13th June to 3rd July


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> 20% off 4 Michelins again at Costco
> 
> offer valid 13th June to 3rd July


Went in again last week for that size, as I have been for the last six months, again Michelin didn't have any that size.


----------

